# S4 cam question?



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

is there a noch on the cam where the cam sprocket goes on? or does it all have to be aligned with the timimg marks on the cams under the valve cover when replacing the cam seals. 

Thank Adam


----------



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

bump!


----------



## Jurjen (Oct 9, 2002)

I can't help, but have you tried posting in the B5 S4 section over on Audizine?


----------



## VW Audi Man (Jan 27, 2004)

not yet bet i'll give it a try.


----------

